# Nail clippers?



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have or use those Nail Clippers that give you the guide on the outside, I think it's like a green light or something, so when you are too close to the quick the light turns on? 

I have been seriously thinking about getting some of these so I can start clipping their nails myself as it's getting harder and harder for me to get them up to the Vet for this purpose. 

Thank you for your feedback ...


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh, I know what ones your talking about. A yellow light comes on when you are getting close to the quick, red one comes on if you are too far and a green light comes on when you are in the cutting zone and it is safe to cut. I have heard of them but never actually used one. I have thought about getting one at times.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

You're talking about the Quickfinder clippers?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2750636

I didn't use those (thought about it at one time) but used the guillotine nail clippers for some time. I just didn't like the idea of relying on a light telling me where the quick is. 

After seeing many comments on this board, I have since switched to using a dremel and love it-so does Kayla. She practically lays down and (almost) goes to sleep while we're "dremeling" away. If you're ready to do it yourself it worth checking out: http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Doesn't seem like its getting very good reviews.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried this one: http://www.peticure.com/index.html 

I keep seeing the infomercial for it--and it makes me want to buy it









Lately I've been taking them to the local pet store & they trim nails for $5


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I have not heard good reviews about the quick finder. If your dogs do OK when you clip the nails, just take the very tips off little by little. You will see a dark circle in the middle of the nail (like a bullseye kind of) when you are getting close to the quick.

The best clippers I have used are millers forge big dog clippers:
http://grooming.petedge.com/Millers-Forg...bCategoryId=501

I'm a groomer, these have lasted through 3+ years of all kinds of abuse from me and are still going strong.


----------



## GSDmafia (Sep 7, 2019)

They work fine but are not the best. Dremels do the work for me!

Don't buy a cheap dremel. Invest in a dremel brand dremel. Not all dremels are equal and there are so many styles. You have to do some research. I have a corded dremel I got from home depot, but I also have another grinder I got off of amazon. It is more quiet than the dremel. Reviews are not so good on the elite pet dremel, but so far it has been good for me and it's been nearly a year and it's my go to nail grinder.


----------

